# اللهجة التونسية : أكاهاو



## jawad-dawdi

ما معنى (أكاهاو) وما أصلها؟​


----------



## Aloulu

"ممكن أصلها هكذا، لكن في لهجتنا هي تعني "خلاص" أو "كملت".


----------



## jawad-dawdi

Aloulu said:


> "ممكن أصلها هكذا، لكن في لهجتنا هي تعني "خلاص" أو "كملت".



طرحت السؤال في مكان آخر فقيل لي معناها بالفصحى : فقط 

واجتهدت في معرفة أصلها : أعتقد أنّ أصلها : هكذا هو .. حلّت الهمزة محلّ الهاء وحذفت الذال .. فأصبحت أكاهُو .. ثمّ .. أكاهاو .. والله أعلم​


----------

